# Diamond Fork



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Took an am trip up to Diamond Fork with Visser from the board. Fishing was slow but we did get into some nice fish, no monsters though. Visser got first fish of the day honors and I was glad to get him out and give him some tips on nymphing. We caught mostly browns but I did manage a couple cutts. They only wanted prince nymphs bounced on the bottom. I haven't been up to diamond for about 4 yrs so it was good to get back. Didn't see anyone else fishing though we did get to see a nice cattle drive! :shock:

Visser with first fish Honors








Diamond Fork Brown








Another Brown








Native Cutt








Diamond Fork
















Hounddog and Visser









All in all, a great day to be up fishing and not working. Thanks to Visser for driving and look forward to another weekday jaunt.

Enjoy

Hounddog

P.S. Sorry no food pics


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are some great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Where are the pics of the cattle drive???????? :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Beautiful little stream thanks for sharing the pics. Did you fish some previously private spots? Just curious.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pictures. Anybody been up to the upper part of DF where they poisoned the stream a few years ago and then planted cutts? I am curious how the cutts are coming along up there. Guess I will have to try it soon.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Not many fish, there little and far and few between. I've fished from the sulfur springs and above sure wish the wouldn't have killed that creek off..


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

These pictures make me want to cry. It just hasn't been the same river since the rotenone. Thanks again Utah DWR!

Still a gorgeous place to cast a line


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

Hounddog - Thanks for posting the pics and thanks for the trip and the pointers - it was a great time.



Guns and Flies said:


> Did you fish some previously private spots? Just curious.


 I didn't see any signs - but we did see a cattle drive, so there is either some private property or some leased property up there.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

We didn't get very far up into the canyon.. I wanted to stick to the more open areas to give Old Visser better access to the river. I think next trip up I will head up as far as I can go and do some exploring. I would like to check and see how those cutts are doing further up.. What part of the stream got the roteone treatment?

Hounddog


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, I need to get down there again. It's been a few years since I fished DF.

Good report. Nice to see a pic of a cutt, but I still think I'd rather see a beefy brown instead...Know what I mean? Oh well. What's done is done. Come on cutties!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

between the few browns that are left and the browns from the trips, the cutts will be mostly wiped out in a few years in all bu the very highest reaches. Fortunately


----------

